# Polder, Dual Sensor Thermometer



## talox (Oct 29, 2010)

Just thought that i would give others a heads up on a thermometer issue I have a Polder, Dual Sensor Thermometer lately if I leave it in the oven , smoker or grill for any length of time, the temperature being reported will seem to run away, increasing to a temp that isn’t possible. as a test , I placed the probe in a pot of water being careful not to allow it to touch the side of the pan and began to boil the water. After 15 minutes both sensors were within a degree of each other one showed 200 and the other 201, I turned the burner off and 3 minutes later the alarm on the thermometer went off stating that the temp was 240 degrees. This morning I had the thermometer in my smoker warming it up before adding some jerky, checked it and it was sitting nicely at 220 3 minutes later again the alarm went off. Suddenly, the thermometer claimed that the temp rose 15 degrees. I pulled it from the smoker and watched the food probe to continue to climb while the oven probe was decreasing. After a few seconds with the food probe still registered 200+ degrees. I was able to touch the probe and it was warm it was nowhere near 200.

I sent a note to polder explaining this and got the following response ----

" It sounds like the probe is damaged. It most likely got damaged from your grill/smoker. None of our wired probe thermometers are meant to be used in the grill/smoker because it will damage the probe. Even if you have your grill/smoker set to a lower setting, the surrounding temperatures will reach a much higher temp and damage the probe. We recommend that you only use our probed thermometers in the oven or on the stove. When you want to test the accuracy of the unit, boiling water is a good way but it’s not the best or most accurate. The best way to test the accuracy is to place it in a bowl of ice water. The thermometer should read 32-33 degrees F. Do you have the dual probe thermometer with 2 probes connected to it or do you have the dual sensor thermometer? The dual sensor thermometer only has 1 probe but it monitors the meat and oven temp. If you have the Dual Probe thermometer (item number THM-360) then the correct replacement probe for that unit is item number 370. If you have the dual sensor thermometer (item number 894-90) then the correct replacement probe for that unit is item number 366. You can purchase these replacement probes online through our website or you can call our customer service number at 800-431-2133 ext:229 and place your order over the phone. If you call and place your order over the phone we charge a total of $12 for each probe and that includes shipping as long as it’s within the United States. Please let me know if you have any further questions."

Since 90% of my meat cooking is on the grill, I guess I need something that can handle the job.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 29, 2010)

Talox said:


> Just thought that i would give others a heads up on a thermometer issue I have a Polder, Dual Sensor Thermometer lately if I leave it in the oven , smoker or grill for any length of time, the temperature being reported will seem to run away, increasing to a temp that isn’t possible. as a test , I placed the probe in a pot of water being careful not to allow it to touch the side of the pan and began to boil the water. After 15 minutes both sensors were within a degree of each other one showed 200 and the other 201, I turned the burner off and 3 minutes later the alarm on the thermometer went off stating that the temp was 240 degrees. This morning I had the thermometer in my smoker warming it up before adding some jerky, checked it and it was sitting nicely at 220 3 minutes later again the alarm went off. Suddenly, the thermometer claimed that the temp rose 15 degrees. I pulled it from the smoker and watched the food probe to continue to climb while the oven probe was decreasing. After a few seconds with the food probe still registered 200+ degrees. I was able to touch the probe and it was warm it was nowhere near 200.
> 
> I sent a note to polder explaining this and got the following response ----
> 
> ...




I will second this entire comment. I have had no luck with my unit either. I just bought a replacement probe and will only use it for monitering chamber temps from a hole in my drum. The probes are junk. In fact I have tried other dual sensor units with the same results. If you are looking for a unit that will moniter meat temps and cooker temps use the Maverick ET73. I would also caution that none of these probe type digital therms are able to stand up to 400* or more. For grilling I would suggest an analog type mini dial or an instant read type probe that you don't leave in the meat while grilling.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A few years back, i tried a Polder dual probe therm and it lasted about six months before I dumped it. I have a Polder single meat probe therm that has served me well for 8 years now, and I smoke at 350° frequently when doing poultry. Just my personal input.


----------



## talox (Oct 29, 2010)

yea I'm  not sure wheter i'll go with the et73 or a thermoworks  as they seem to have some Hightemp probes that will handle a grill.  Just need to clear it with the bank


----------

